# 6 month old female border collie



## wendykins27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello

With great sadness i am looking for a new home for my sweet little dog, she is house trained and well behaved, just gets very excited, we justdont have enough time for her and would love for her to go to a nice family who can give all the attention she needs.

We would want to visit anyone interest in rehoming her before making a decision as she is a much loved dog and would hate to send her to an unsuitible place.... 


Please get in touch if you think you can offer her the perfect home.



Wendy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Wendy

Can I suggest you get in touch with a breed rescue close to you, as there are many unscrupulous folk on the internet who may take your girl from you, appear to be a good home, and then pass her on or even worse. 

Also, is she entire? If so, definitely go via a breed rescue, so that she can't be bred from.

It's a horrible decision to have to make, so please make sure you are very, very sure of where she is going.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a shame you did NOT think about these things before you acquired the pup


----------



## wendykins27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah great reply, dont comment and pass judgement when you dont know any facts...


----------



## wendykins27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ill just be cruel shall i and keep her where shes not getting any attention.... Great support that was.... And i was told you guys on here would help me and i guess that was wrong hey


----------



## wendykins27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankyou for letting me know sleeping lion...


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with SL, your best option is to rehome her through the Border Collie rescue. My sentiments on the matter lie with always1more, there really is no excuse for this but it's better she is rehomed through the proper channels now to give her the best shot at her second chance.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

wendykins27 said:


> Yeah great reply, dont comment and pass judgement when you dont know any facts...


Chill out 

You're 1st post you stated she gets very excited 

So go on then give us the facts, or is it because she's growing up now and no longer a little bundle of fur ?


----------



## wendykins27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats her getting excitedgot to do with you being so judgemental, ive had dogs all my life so having a puppy or a full grown dog makes no difference to me.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

PLEASE please please get your dog into a rescue. Bad breeders, scammers and dog traders prey on ads like this. A rescue will be able to fully assess your dog and get her the perfect home for her needs.

Try the following
Untitled Document
Contact us & directions - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK
Dog Rescue Pages - Centres in Midlands and East Anglia

Border Collie and Sheepdog Rescue
Julie & Gary Nelder, South Willingham, Lincolnshire. Tel: 01507 313285
Sonya Saxby, Stannington, Sheffield. Tel: 01142 333467
Mrs Bailey, Lincolnshire. Tel: 01522 693392

Border Collie Trust (GB) - ADCH
Mr B Wilkes, B.C.T. Rescue Centre, Heath Way, Narrow Lane, Colton, Nr Rugeley, Staffs, WS15 3LY.
Tel: 0871 560 2282. Email: [email protected]
Border Collie Trust GB

Valgrays Border Collie Rescue
Val Phillips (Co-ordinator), Warlingham, Surrey. Tel: 01883 624513
Fax: 01883 627706 Email: [email protected]
Marian Sheppard, Petersfield, Hants. Tel: 01730 231384


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

wendykins27 said:


> Hello
> 
> With great sadness i am looking for a new home for my sweet little dog, she is house trained and well behaved, just gets very excited, we justdont have enough time for her and would love for her to go to a nice family who can give all the attention she needs.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you've had some harsh replies, which do not exactly help and may push others into putting the dog on to Gumtree.

What is always a help is if you state your location. If you're looking for a private adoption, it does help, not much good if you're in Inverness and the interested party is in Southampton.

As for the other replies, there are some decent people on the look out to re-home a dog who aren't unscrupulous.


----------



## seekingadogne (Nov 25, 2011)

hi wendy,

were about are you, i am in newcastle and very keen on border collie had one when i was young and love him until died

please get in touch

[email protected]


----------

